# Possible keeper buck



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking about keeping this little guy "Macchiato". He's a "wether" buck, guess some of you refer to them as commercial. He's a Goofy son x Animal daughter. Lined up...Goofy and Animal are flush mates. Excited to see him at 100 lbs. He's about 6 weeks right now.

What do you think?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a handsome guy, I love him! He has body mass and is thick, which I like.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

He's beautiful!! Sooo cute <3


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep! 


~Moe


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice head shape, nice length, great width front & back, topline looks good. Would like to see if more pigmentation comes through under his tail and if he gets taller and if he develops more brisket. Also it seems he has a "short rump" or so they say - but I'm no show goat person! (mine are all commercial) He is quite lovely!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll update his pics periodically and we'll see how he changes. Thanks for the comments. Always good to have other eyes and a fresh perspective.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having him in my commercial herd. If he throws more like himself, he's a good buck. I agree that he seems a little short rumped but that shouldn't hurt him too much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A keeper.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I never noticed the short hip...another reason it's good to have fresh eyes. Now that it's been mentioned I can see it in the pics.

So...I handled Macchiato this morning and I don't think his hip is too short. Could be longer, yes, but I think he looks shorter than he is because his tail head is so high and he is so deep bodied. His hind saddle is about 60%, so I'm ok with that.


----------

